# Finally recovered after 4 years.



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I wanna say there is a cure for depersonalization. What I was told its a chemical imbalance that's perpetuated by thoughts, whenever you first triggered this reaction, thoughts kept this chemical imbalance going, and that's how it turns into a disorder so how you recover, is you have to stop those thoughts, its related to anxiety so you do meditation exercises like breathing exercises. Only focus on your breath. It wasn't easy for me at first trust me, but with practice and time I've finally got to the point where I'm relaxed,no fear at all. Just a little worn out from having it so long but that will pass, one exercise that I used is to focus on silence behind every single noise that you hear and behind every thought is silence. Put your undivided attention on silence and keep it there. Keep doing this as much as you want and over time those thoughts just won't be a habit anymore, now this way of thinking has turned into a habit, so now you have to break that habit. Msg me if you have questions I'm no expert but I know that this is the real way to recover you don't have to live with this


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What if you have no thoughts?


----------



## Mikejaa (Nov 3, 2016)

Thats my question too. When I try to relax with my eyes closed, im scared ill fade away or something because im totally blanked. So ive not the feeling that it relaxes me but it scares me more. Should I go on and try? Will it be better when I do it often?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Mikejaa, do you have the blank mind??


----------



## Mikejaa (Nov 3, 2016)

I have Dont know what to do..


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Its where your attention is at, say at the moment your attention is on your blank mind, or dp in all. Say if it was only on your breath.. Try to do it for 10 minutes straight and you will see a difference. It wasn't easy for me at first but you just have to keep on doing it


----------



## JuniperFlame (Nov 25, 2016)

Everyone experiences depersonalization and derealization slightly differently, and different things will work for different people. It's frustrating when someone claims that there's a miraculous, universal solution to this disorder because it's harmful to people who try their solution and don't experience relief.

Meditation can work for some people and may not for others. Same with medication, CBT, talk therapy, etc. They're all things to try - but I think it's best not to see universal solutions, or you may end up getting discouraged. It's all very much trial and error.

I'm with the people who find meditation makes their DP/DR worse, so it's clearly not a "cure" for a lot of us. It can help with anxiety and with clearing your mind, though. I do hope it's a cure for some people.


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well I wouldn't go out of my way to lie to people, im telling you this because this is what I was told, I did it. It took me a little while but I'm out.


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

I thought the same thing, someone would have to pull off a miracle to recover from it , but its the constant incessant thinking that keeps these symptoms alive. You do mindfulness exercises to slowly get rid of all of it. There was one point where I couldn't cope, I started doing them. More and more next thing you know I'm back to normal


----------

